# Conectar motor trifasico 220 v a variador 380 V



## caiocl (Nov 12, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y mi consulta es la siguiente:

si tengo una linea de 380 v trifasica, un variador de 380 v trifasico, puedo conectar un motor a 220 v trifasico a la salida del variador. el variador limitara automaticamente el volaje segun el motor?


nota:adjunto imagen del altivar 31 donde dice tension maxima igual...lo cual me da a entender que puede dar una tension de 380v o 220 v segun el motor conectado o no?

mi pregunta podria resumirse creo en que si la entrada del variador es de 380 V trifasica la salida es por obligacion 380 v trifasica


----------



## Dano (Nov 12, 2010)

caiocl dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el foro y mi consulta es la siguiente:
> 
> si tengo una linea de 380 v trifasica, un variador de 380 v trifasico, puedo conectar un motor a 220 v trifasico a la salida del variador. el variador limitara automaticamente el volaje segun el motor?
> 
> ...




Si entras con 380v sales con 380v.
Si entras con 220v sales con 220v.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2010)

Si, lo podes conectar si la linea trifásica es de 220 y si el motor es 380/220 este debe ser conectado en triángulo


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Nov 12, 2010)

hola  amigo los variadores  que conozco   se le puede variar  la salida  esto se logra variando un parametro o parametros en el variador  lo unico que debe hacer es buscar en el manual el parametro indicado  si conecta el motor sin modificar  el variador lo mas probable  es que queme el motor  si este esta conectado  a 220.  Dependiendo de la complejidad del variador  puede medir la salida con un multimetro   sin conectar el motor aunque algunos variadores  no dejan hacer esto pero seria que lo probara  lo maximo que pasaria es que le mandaria una falla sin daño en el variador.  Tambien recuerde  que  a un variador  tiene parametro de corriente nominal del motor, frecuencia maxima de trabajo, y demas  que tambien encontrara en el manual. 

nota: los variadores son muy delicados aunque son faciles de manipular si se estudia primero el manual es de vital importancia que tenga en cuenta esto;  deseandole lo mejor Alfredo


----------



## caiocl (Nov 12, 2010)

para jose alfredo:
podria decirme que variador (marca y modelo) que usted ocupo tiene esa posibilidad con ese parametro.
gracias


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

jose alfredo el altivar que el menciona como dice lo que el subio se conecta sin más sin hacer ningún cambio, el procesacor detecta la entrada y acondiciona la salida en funsción de ello tal cual luego lo puso Dano, el Altivar 18 puede conectarse a 380 trifásico a 220 trifásico y 220 bifasico o monofásico y no hay que cambiar ningún parmetro ni nada solo el motor en estrella para 380 y triagulo para 220 y sale andando sin ningún problema y no se quema, y no lo digo porque se me ocurre e instalado cientos de ellos siguiendo las directivas del fabricante tanto Telemecanique, Weg, Siemens, Hitachi, Baldor y un montón más y jamás he tenido problema ni se me ha quemado el equipo ni el motor, hay istalaciones que llevan más años funcionando sin ningun problema y no me he topaod con lo que tu dices agrego a la lista inverter de Danfos de Mitsubishi en distintos tamaños hasta 3hp, hasta 5hp  y asi en un lugar teniamos hasta 50hp, en bombas para tores de enfriamiento 60hp y más y en un monton de procesos inimgainables y funcionan y no he visto ese tema, asi que porfa como te pidieron marca y modelo porque sino eso puede llevar a confusión ya que no es lo normal al menos no en las marcas que he comentado


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Nov 13, 2010)

hola amigos  el *Yaskawa es una buena opcion  yo lo he utilizado y me funciona bien  pero antes de comprarlo verifique con su proveedor  si lo que le indico es  verdad o no;  si se puede variar  la salida  o no, en cuanto lo que indica pandacba podria funcionar seria una posibilidad para tener en cuenta lo unico malo que veo  es que tendria una perdida de potencia en el motor de 13.63 %  pero si el motor no utiliza  toda la potencia el aporte de pandacba  seria muy practico e inteligente.*


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2010)

Lo que he mencionado nu es ni idea ni opinón mía lo he utilazado en esas condiciones y funciona, tampodo es un invento mío pues esta en el propio manual del fabricante....
También he utilizado el yaskawa, en todas las variantes, mencione otras marcas y esta es una de ellas, no me caso con ninguna, tomo el proyecto analizo veo los requerimentos, tomo las hojas de especificaciones y guias de selección de cada marca y eligo tres que se adecuen lo más posible a las necesidades, por lo general si es algo crítico contacto inmediatamente con el dto técnico de c/u y vemos las posibilidades, donde en tales circunstancias he conocido particularidades o que no estan o no estan tan explicitas en la información, cuando no la aparición de un nuevo miembro de la familia que se adecua mejor aún a los requerimentos, tras ellos con lo que me quedo analizo las condiciones de uso prestación  y costos para decidir por uno. Incluso muchas veces soy invitado al domicilio del distribuidor para hacer alguna prueba que nos depare una idea mejor y/o sea conluyente.
De cada caso tomo nota ya que eso es mi captial en experiencia---

Un caso, en una empresa que realiza los resortes de suspensión , ballestas barras antirolido, barras de torsión para la industria automotriz, En el dpto de ensayos donde hay máquinas que simulan el trabajo acelerado para determinar calidad de los procesos de tratamiento térmico y materiales. Alguien realizo un ciclador para varias de ellas utilzo un microcontrolador para generar una salida de duty cycle variable a fin de ovtener entre 0 y 10V para el control de los variadores, utilizaron los que tenian que eran los que estaban instalados en las propias máquinas, el dispositivo permitia elegir 3 ciclos diferetes, pero se hicieron una galleta porque algunos de ello no alcanzaban el ciclo necesario  y no sabia a que se debia y ya desesperaban a tal punto que por estar lesionado entre con muletas ya que la zona por donde se accedia y en el lugar no habia posibilidad de accidente asi que se obvio el calzado industrial, me pongo a ver y me doy cuena que todos daban de 0 a 5V ya que los primeros con que trabajaron tenian ese rango(unos inverter un tanto viejitos), pero no digan nada y sigan leyendo...
El problema era que si hubiera echo el PWM alimentado de la propia tensión del dispositivo no habria habido ningún problema, el tema es que tomo la tensión de la fuente interna del dispositivo porque no sabia si esa tensión era estable!!! yo me queria matar porque para mi era una barrbasada, y digo nadie se tomo la molestia de buscar un manual del dispositivo? incluyendo a quien programo y construyo esto? Solo obtuve silencio y miradas al piso ya que tras caminar más de 100mts en muletas no estaba muy docil. La tensión que larga es estabilizada! les espete de echo tiene una fuente conmutada para alimentar toda la lógica, realmente creia que lo habia echo un principainte que sabe un mucho de programación pero de electrónica es un 0 a la izquierda y digo y lo peor de este aparato que para setear los tres niveless hay que accionr sendos presets¿!? y como si fuera poco estan en la cara posterior del dispostivo lo que obliga a desmontarlo para hacer cambios, el pic esta al vicio esto es un desperdicio trone y explique como debia hacerse, de echo tenia algo similar solo que para otra cosa pero para el caso funcionaba perfecto, encima en el dispotivo tenian que calcular a mano de acuerdo a la frecuencia todo lo demás el que yo tenia permitia ver en el display frecuencia de operación ciclos llevados tiempo transcurrido, tiempo faltante para el final de la prueba.... lo mostre poqu siemper hay alguno que dice si no lo hizo debe se porque no se puede usteda habla y no lo deje seguir ya que extraje el aparato, expliqeu que no esta echo al proósito ese pero puedo mostrar alguna de las cosa que digo, obviamente lo conectamos y funcionaba correctamente y los mire y dije ¿alguna objeción? solo una pregunta y quien te hace los programss? Yo los programo conteste...... Al rato alguien comenta en voy baja a otro y me entero que los hacia un conocido ingeniero en automatización, alli entendi porque no me creian....
Yo lo conozco y no se que le paso con ese proyecto, solo dije hasta el mejor cazador se le escapa la liebre, si, lo conozco dije y es un respetadísimo profesional agregue.... y se distendieron un poco, retire mi aparato y me fui....

Generalmente lo que posteo es porque se que es asi y en el caso que se trade de dar una opinión lo aclaro. Si no tengo experiencia sobre el tema y aunque conozca el proceso no hablao nada más bien leo y aprendo...


----------



## HOVR (May 28, 2017)

Hola, mi pregunta va en el sentido de si los fabricantes de drives tienen modelos de 220, 380, 440 etc, habrá alguna observación especial en el caso de conectar un drive diseñado para Voltaje IN de 380 vac, ingresarle 220 vac que lleve un motor de 220? La I de alimentación del motor va a subir y tal vez los IGVTs de diseño no puedan soportar el amperaje mayor? Favor de comentar mi observación. Saludos, HOVR.


----------



## capitanp (May 29, 2017)

Lo de las tensiones de entrada es un tema de costos de IGBT sino no tendrá una indicación aparte de la max tensión de entrada, la salida es un parámetro así que va a ser el valor que configuremos eso sí respetar que el max será la tensión de entrada


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2017)

Existen equipos que pueden trabajar con 220V  trifásicos o 220V monofásicos con salida trifásica de 220
Para ello lo mejor es ir a la web del fabricante de los equipos disponibles en tu país para ver que modelos disponen que se ajusten a tus necesidades.
WEG dispone de modelos de 220 monofásicos en el ingreso y salida trifásica 220V


----------

